# Holster for sig Pro 2022



## swat1 (Jun 12, 2011)

I have just purchased a Sig Pro 2022, 10 rd.

The choice is rather limited on holsters for this model and would like to know what other SIG pistols would be compatible to the SIG 2022 frame.


----------



## Mudflap (Mar 30, 2011)

Just got a Public Secret IWB from Highnoon Holstersfor my sp 2022. Fits very well - comfortable! Give them a look.

High Noon Holsters


----------



## devildogandboy (Jun 2, 2011)

yes, they make a very fine holster. had one for my p239 and the quality and comfort can't be beat. you can't go wrong with one.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

This doesn't answer your question but I bought a nice DeSantis owb for my SP2022 the other day and they seem to have quite a few choices at Optics Planet


----------



## swat1 (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks for all the information on the holster issue. I read on blog on this site that a new Pro2022 owner had a holster he had for his old Springfield XD9 4" barrel and stated that it fit just "fine".
I took a chance and ordered a Paddle Holster model 85PL, I like the leather loops that snap around the belt from A.E. Nelson Leather Company(they do not make a holster for the Pro2022) ordering the holster with the Springfield XD9 4" barrel specs w/accessory rail.
Four weeks after I order(holster made when ordered) the holster was shipped to me and guess what, a little tight as with a new leather holster, but it fit like it was made for this pistol.
If interested their site is www.nelsonleater.com


----------

